# Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic/No soup for Yao



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/sports/2006-08/02/content_655078.htm



> China's basketball giant Yao Ming said his foot is healed and he hopes to play against Team USA in coming days, but he refused to confirm rumors of a deepening relationship with his girl friend
> 
> "Everyone wants to know," Yao said in an Internet webchat when asked about his recent appearances with girl friend Ye Li.
> 
> ...


ok, what's to discuss? when they plan to marry? when are they gonna have their 1st child who will become the tallest person in the world? does Yao satisfy her in bed? yeesh!

In other news, Yao appears at the launch of WildAid's public awareness campaign to save endangered species and sharks, what a great humanitarian:

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/sports/2006-08/02/content_655771.htm


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*

I just wonder if Yao is still a virgin? :biggrin: (I guess he is, considering how strict his parents are with him)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*



kisstherim said:


> I just wonder if Yao is still a virgin? :biggrin: (I guess he is, considering how strict his parents are with him)


What mamma don't know won't hurt her!

Regarding the endangered species campaign, Yao has vowed to never to drink Shark Fins soup again:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060802/ap_on_sp_bk_ne/china_yao_ming_shark_s_fin

What a huge sacrifice, I looooove Shark Fins soup...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*

Wow Yao's girl is tall and looks like everyone in their family loves basketball


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*



kisstherim said:


> I just wonder if Yao is still a virgin? :biggrin: (I guess he is, considering how strict his parents are with him)


REALLY? You think so?

He does spend quite a bit of time in the U.S.....


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*



edwardcyh said:


> REALLY? You think so?
> 
> He does spend quite a bit of time in the U.S.....


Yeah, but his parents are still here. lol


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*

She looks alot more attractive in that picture than when they flashed on her during the Olympics. At first I thought Yao was holding some guys hand. "I can't quite you Le Li"


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*No soup for Yao*

*NBA star swears off shark's fin soup  * 

Associated Press 
Posted: 1 hour ago 



BEIJING (AP) - NBA star Yao Ming pledged to give up eating shark's fin soup, a Chinese delicacy, as he joined a campaign to promote wildlife protection.

"Endangered species are our friends," Yao said on Wednesday at a news conference organized by the San Francisco-based conservation group WildAid.
The group said China is the world's biggest importer of shark's fins, which conservationists say are cut from sharks that are thrown back into the ocean to die. WildAid put the worldwide trade in shark's fins at 10,000 tons a year.

"As the human population increases, many wildlife species are decreasing, and the primary reason is that humans fail to treat animals as friends," said Yao, who played for the Shanghai Sharks basketball team before moving to the Houston Rockets.

A conservation advertising campaign featuring Yao includes other wildlife as well as sharks.

A television commercial shown at Yao's news conference featured him jumping up from a basketball court to block a bullet fired at an elephant.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: No soup for Yao*

Do you have a link for it lol id like to see the commercial


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: No soup for Yao*



Legend-Like said:


> Do you have a link for it lol id like to see the commercial


No link to video, just:

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/story/5840720?FSO1&ATT=HMA


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: No soup for Yao*

The same topic can be found here:http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=292879
YM, please merge.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*

YM, can you chage the title of the thread which I wish you can include the Shark Fins soup situation.
I've never taste that soup, is it that good YM?
Why all the sudden we have a gossip thread on the Rockets thread?
Let's let Yao be Yao. Let's not care about his gf stuff. 
Anyway, here's a look at them:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*

so is Yao in bangcock.... i mean bangkok china now? :biggrin:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*



Yao Mania said:


> What mamma don't know won't hurt her!
> 
> Regarding the endangered species campaign, Yao has vowed to never to drink Shark Fins soup again:
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060802/ap_on_sp_bk_ne/china_yao_ming_shark_s_fin
> ...


Haha, co-sign. That stuff's fantastic!










Making you hungry YM?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*

they are so going to get married... how cute!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*



Dean the Master said:


> YM, can you chage the title of the thread which I wish you can include the Shark Fins soup situation.
> I've never taste that soup, is it that good YM?
> Why all the sudden we have a gossip thread on the Rockets thread?
> Let's let Yao be Yao. Let's not care about his gf stuff.
> Anyway, here's a look at them:


wow thwy look like theyre 50


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*

"Everyone wants to know, so I am not going to tell you." 

Bwahahaha!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*

what a prude


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: No soup for Yao*

hahaha i like the title


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*

In case you are looking for more pics of Yao's girlfriend...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*



WhoRocks said:


> Haha, co-sign. That stuff's fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh that's the ****... I can down like 5 bowls right now, yuuuuum....

I think Yao made a mistake by annoucing that he'll stop having Shark Fin Soup. Instead of encouraging people to stop having it too, people would feel like having a bowl just from the mention of it...

And I mean, Sharks aren't exactly everyone's favourite animal to protect!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*



edwardcyh said:


>


In the picture with Yao, she looks to be quite tall herself; anybody know her height? :groucho:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*



bray1967 said:


> In the picture with Yao, she looks to be quite tall herself; anybody know her height? :groucho:


She is 190 cm, or 6-2 ish?


----------



## bunnu (Mar 11, 2006)

Ye Li: birthday: 1981.11.20 height: 190cm weight:83kg
I think she is not a beautiful girl.Zhao rui rui is taller and more beatiful than her
Zhao ruirui: 1981.11.2	197cm 75kg


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bunnu said:


> Ye Li: birthday: 1981.11.20 height: 190cm weight:83kg
> I think she is not a beautiful girl.Zhao rui rui is taller and more beatiful than her
> Zhao ruirui: 1981.11.2	197cm 75kg


Zhao ruirui is 7cm taller and 8kg lighter.

I would prefer my woman with a little more meat and handle. :biggrin:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*



kisstherim said:


> I just wonder if Yao is still a virgin? :biggrin: (I guess he is, considering how strict his parents are with him)


I don't recall that Confucitionists have to 'save themselves' for marriage like Christians??? Why would he be other than religious reasons? He isn't a Buddist Monk yall. . .hes just very private, like Tmac doesn't talk about his gal/kids too much. They're were supposed to get married this August, I wonder if he'll make her wait some more?
As for Ye Li, she looks better in these pics, with longer hair. A couple shouldn't have the same haircut LOL. But she's cute though, we're seeing her without any makeup Yall. The girls know what I'm saying. God Forbid somebody take my picture w/o any lipstick!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Yao's lips sealed on girlfriend topic*



debarge said:


> But she's cute though, we're seeing her without any makeup Yall. The girls know what I'm saying. God Forbid somebody take my picture w/o any lipstick!


Good point. I didn't realize that. Listen to the girl, guys.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bunnu said:


> Ye Li: birthday: 1981.11.20 height: 190cm weight:83kg
> I think she is not a beautiful girl.Zhao rui rui is taller and more beatiful than her
> Zhao ruirui: 1981.11.2	197cm 75kg












beautiful?? :boohoo:  

that crap has been hyped too much by Chinese media


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> beautiful?? :boohoo:
> 
> that crap has been hyped too much by Chinese media


OMG...


----------



## intersync (May 9, 2005)

*hehe*

But you guys have to admit, Michelle Wie is really hot.


though you can find good pics of her as well as bad ones


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: hehe*



intersync said:
 

> But you guys have to admit, Michelle Wie is really hot.
> 
> 
> though you can find good pics of her as well as bad ones


who was talking bout Michelle Wie?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: hehe*



intersync said:


> But you guys have to admit, Michelle Wie is really hot.
> 
> 
> though you can find good pics of her as well as bad ones


Nobody is talking about Michelle Wie. We are talking about Yao's girlfriend here buddy.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> beautiful?? :boohoo:
> 
> that crap has been hyped too much by Chinese media


She's a volleyball girl.... You can't compare basketball player to volleyball girls.

It's like comparing tall basketball players to those body-building-6-pack-bearing-beach-volleyball dudes.

Not fair!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> She's a volleyball girl.... You can't compare basketball player to volleyball girls.
> 
> It's like comparing tall basketball players to those body-building-6-pack-bearing-beach-volleyball dudes.
> 
> Not fair!


then here are pics of some Chinese volleyball girls---Zhao's teammates:



















not so attractive but at least tolerable :angel: 




and some other Asian (japanese) volleyball chicks:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

This one is my favorite. She is a hottie, nice catch Yao.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: hehe*



intersync said:


> But you guys have to admit, Michelle Wie is really hot.
> 
> 
> though you can find good pics of her as well as bad ones



Yea well obviously. Everyone has bad pictures, thats pretty obvious. (doesnt mean your ugly)


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

haha since we are on this topic she really is not hot i was at china and watched her play on tv and saw a thing about Yao and her she really isn't hot don't let pic's fool anyone but of course if Yao likes her its his bussiness


----------

